

Time for a "national pivot": Mr. Y on a change in strategy - fnazeeri
http://www.wilsoncenter.org/events/docs/A%20National%20Strategic%20Narrative.pdf

======
chipsy
This is a gorgeous text, and easy to agree with, although it doesn't go into
great detail.

